
Advanced Google Search Operators - mshafrir
http://www.google.com/intl/en/help/operators.html
======
a_sagen
Didn't quite get the "info:" operator.. what info?

~~~
gojomo
Why not try it?

<http://www.google.com/search?q=info%3Anews.ycombinator.com>

(It's fewer keystrokes than asking, and the answer can't possibly be wrong or
snarky!)

